# 2000 posts



## Poimen (Feb 23, 2008)

I couldn't resist.


----------



## ServantofGod (Feb 23, 2008)

Congrats! By the way, how many posts until I move up?


----------



## Devin (Feb 23, 2008)

You couldn't resist on this post, or on the other 1999? 

Congrats


----------



## Poimen (Feb 23, 2008)

I believe it is: 500 for sophomore - 1000 for junior - 2000 for senior - 3000 for graduate - 4000 for postgraduate etc.


----------



## Poimen (Feb 23, 2008)

Devin said:


> You couldn't resist on this post, or on the other 1999?
> 
> Congrats



Exactly.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 23, 2008)

Poimen said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > You couldn't resist on this post, or on the other 1999?
> ...



Looks like I'll have to do alot of "Posting" to ever catch up.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Feb 23, 2008)

joshua said:


> Amateurs.


 
Aww.. don't burst our bubbles.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 23, 2008)

joshua said:


> Amateurs.


 

Wow!
Over 11,000 posts! I don't know if I know that many words!


----------



## Poimen (Feb 23, 2008)

joshua said:


> Amateurs.


 
Show off.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 23, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2008)

joshua said:


> Amateurs.


 
Is that how they larned ya how to spell in the Arky schools?


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 23, 2008)

Wait, there's nothing for 1500 posts? I was _so_ looking forward to that...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 24, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2008)

Congrats to you!!


----------



## tellville (Feb 24, 2008)

Congrats! I was really excited when I hit 500 posts and became a sophomore! When I first joined I didn't think I would ever reach that many posts!


----------



## turmeric (Feb 24, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## ServantofGod (Feb 24, 2008)

joshua said:


> Amateurs.


 
Naw! I tend to believe I live by the verse,

"a time to tear, and a time to sew; *a time to keep silence*;"-Ecclesiastes 3:7


----------



## lwadkins (Feb 24, 2008)

Is this one of those gratuitous "get your post count up" threads?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 24, 2008)

lwadkins said:


> Is this one of those gratuitous "get your post count up" threads?



It seems like it to me.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 24, 2008)

ServantofGod said:


> joshua said:
> 
> 
> > Amateurs.
> ...


 
To paraphrase, or re-phrase an old saying:

"Better not to type and let everyone think you're an idiot...then to type and remove all doubt."


----------



## Zenas (Feb 24, 2008)

What's a gratuitous "get your post count up" thread?


----------



## Zenas (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh yea, congrats.


----------



## Zenas (Feb 24, 2008)

I can't name a single "good" public school. I think your statistics are off, in addition to your typing.


----------



## Herald (Feb 24, 2008)

Well

I would never

try to

pad my

post total

with frivolous

posts.


----------



## ServantofGod (Feb 24, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> ServantofGod said:
> 
> 
> > joshua said:
> ...


----------



## ServantofGod (Feb 24, 2008)

joshua said:


> Bill, for some reason your last post was divided up into multiples; but don't worry, Brother. I fixed it and merged them altogether for ya!



Does that take away from his post total?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 24, 2008)

joshua said:


> Bill, for some reason your last post was divided up into multiples; but don't worry, Brother. I fixed it and merged them altogether for ya!



Josh--
You're so helpful!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 24, 2008)

ServantofGod said:


> joshua said:
> 
> 
> > Bill, for some reason your last post was divided up into multiples; but don't worry, Brother. I fixed it and merged them altogether for ya!
> ...



Yeah..looks like he's lost about 6 posts, but who's counting?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 24, 2008)

joshua said:


> Dunno? But I'm certain that he would never have done such a thing on purpose.


----------



## Herald (Feb 24, 2008)

joshua said:


> Bill, for some reason your last post was divided up into multiples; but don't worry, Brother. I fixed it and merged them altogether for ya!



Gee, Josh. Glad you have my six.


----------



## ServantofGod (Feb 24, 2008)

joshua said:


> Dunno? But I'm certain that he would never have done such a thing on purpose.



I don't know. I really think it says a lot about the depravity of man.


----------



## ServantofGod (Feb 24, 2008)

This is probably the place for my 200th post.


----------



## tellville (Feb 25, 2008)

lwadkins said:


> Is this one of those gratuitous "get your post count up" threads?



Where would you possibly get an idea like that?


----------



## turmeric (Feb 25, 2008)

tellville said:


> lwadkins said:
> 
> 
> > Is this one of those gratuitous "get your post count up" threads?
> ...


 
Nobody around here would do that - would they?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 25, 2008)

turmeric said:


> tellville said:
> 
> 
> > lwadkins said:
> ...



I'll never tell.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 26, 2008)

ServantofGod said:


> This is probably the place for my 200th post.



And Post # 275 should go in this thread also!


----------



## ServantofGod (Feb 27, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> ServantofGod said:
> 
> 
> > This is probably the place for my 200th post.
> ...



Indeed!

It sure takes a long time to get up there! The last board I was on, I had the most posts of anybody(except the mods), with 1400.


----------

